# D7000 or D71000



## Wildlife (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

im new to this forum and i have some questions... Im looking to upgrade from my parents powershot and get either a nikon d7000 or d7100. This will be for christmas. Ive found a d7000 body brand new for $700 but right now the d7100 is too expensive. By christmas do you think the 7100 will be under $1000 and if not how is the d7000 at wildlife vs a Pentax k5. I pretty much only shoot animals and i have a budget of $1000 but i will get a second hand cheap lens that will last me till my bday in april if the body is worth it.

thanks in advance, Brodie


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2013)

I believe the Japanese Yen has lost 30% in value over the past _ _ months against the US dollar; not sure how it is faring against the Australian dollar. But I think it's a good bet that over the summer, the price of the D7100 will drop somewhat...Nikon has been discounting even virtually BRAND-new models of dslr cameras and lenses over the past eight months here in the USA. There are also plenty of prior-generation model D3100,D5100,and D7000 cameras in stock at retail, even though there are brand-new, just-introduced higher-spec'd replacements. In other words--this is *a BUYER's market* we are in now.


----------



## Wildlife (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok thanks, also would it be hard to learn all the buttons? Previously i was looking at a 5200 but id like something that ill grow into instead of grow out of. How does the image quality and auto focus compare on the two cameras?
thanks


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 15, 2013)

The D7100 in some way is very similar to the D5200, at least interns of APS-C sensors and resolution. Both the D5200 an D7100 use the EPEED 3 image sensor...same sensor used in the Professional D4 (D7000 uses a EPEED 2). 

Anyhow, here is some good reading about the D7100.

Nikon D7100 Camera - Initial Test


----------



## Wildlife (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks tailgunner


----------



## cgw (Jun 17, 2013)

Have a look here for a review that goes further in comparing the D7000/7100 than most:

Nikon D7100 review | Cameralabs

Here in Toronto, D7100s are going for 1099 and D7000s for 765. I suspect D7000 prices will slide over the next few months. Nikon seems to be having trouble moving them after the D7100 roll-out. The D7000 seems like a true bargain now.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 17, 2013)

I own a D7000, its a phenomenally good camera, I love my camera even though its not without its faults.
My advice is try to go with the D7100 if you can.
I am saying that not because the D7000 is not a good camera to buy, I am saying that because my rule of thumb is always try to get the newest technology if you can because in time things improve and no doubt the D7100 is the better camera even if not a revolutionary camera compared to the D7000.
Buying the D7000 will not be a mistake and I am sure you will love it, all I am saying is try to get the D7100.

Just to make this a bit more complicated for you I don't see a reason to upgrade my camera to the D7100 because I don't see the improvement of the D7100 over my D7K worth the upgrade but if I would go for a new camera and want a DX body camera I would try to get the D7100.

BTW what I really want is an FX body camera


----------



## orb9220 (Jun 17, 2013)

Well true enough goodguy but we have to consider and not forget the extra's not mentioned by the OP.

What lens are you getting with? Flash? Tripod? Bag? Extra Batteries & SD cards.

If you are on a one time budget amount it may be more prudent to go with the D7000 and use the extra cash for additional lenses & accessories. If getting either with the 18-105vr is a good start. But soon you might want to be adding a longer zoom like the 70-300vr for wildlife & sports. Or may want a fast indoor and low light street performer lens like the 35mm f1.8 or 50mm f1.8 or a flash.

Many new to photography assume the camera body is the most expensive one time cost. And theres nothing further from the truth if you are serious about learning photography and expanding your skills means more lenses and other doo-dads. As it becomes a kit with the required tools to cover as many different shooting situations that you may encounter.
So leave some wiggle room cash for other.
.


----------



## Dinardy (Jun 17, 2013)

I would go with the D7000 and spend the rest on a nice prime a decent strap and nice tripod/monopod. It truly makes a difference if you plan to shoot a lot. 
Good Luck! and if you do choose to go with Nikon... Let me be the first to welcome you to the Dark Side. :greendev:


----------



## greybeard (Jun 17, 2013)

Since this isn't for you but your parents, it all depends on how serious your parents will be with this.  It could end up under the bed.


----------

